# Not the brightest tool in the box..



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Just watched the 'wonder of dogs' on bbc2 tonight. They did some intelligence tests... and the vizsla was described as 'not the brightest tool in the box!'

What can I say! H and I are most indignant!! 


oh well the hwv featured was extremely cute!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

The owner of that HWV posted a link to the show on facebook earlier. http://www.radiotimes.com/episode/cnt5c5/the-wonder-of-dogs--series-1---episode-2

I'll have to watch it later.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

it was a lot hairier than my girl , but just as blunt in the brains lol!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

harrigab said:


> it was a lot hairier than my girl , but just as blunt in the brains lol!



Are we still talking dogs........??????


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

None of the dogs passed the "reading" test though did they Alice, even the border collie failed that one


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

I just came on to start a thread about this! 

It reminded me of being at a puppy class once, Nelly wasn't doing what she was told and the vet nurse piped up, 'I thought Weimaraners were supposed to be smart?'


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I might have said something about nurses being smart, but then I'm far too polite.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

einspänner said:


> I might have said something about nurses being smart, but then I'm far too polite.


#samewavelength..


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

einspänner said:


> I might have said something about nurses being smart, but then I'm far too polite.


They make GOOD beds.....maybe??


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Never mind we don't need nurses/doctors anymore because now, according to the programme, we have 'biological' dogs that can now sniff out cancer!!

Thinking of skipping work this afternoon and getting H to see my patients for me....


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

There is a book called The Art Of Racing In The Rain. A really good story narrated by a dog. The dog does actually know that the woman has cancer or a tumour or something. Just can't remember the whole story as I read it some time ago. But now that you mention it. There was also a show on TV the other night about how peoples pets have saved their lives and this was about the subject of pets knowing the scent of their owners normally and when something is wrong.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.smh.com.au/executive-style/style/ten-dogs-that-are-a-mans-best-friend-20130924-2ubik.html

Vizslas make another Top 10 List. This one from Australia.

_9. Vizsla
The Vizsla is a Hungarian hunting breed with an impressive nose, outstanding trainability, and a distinctive rust-coloured coat. The breed survived the Turkish Occupation, the Hungarian Revolution, WWI, WWII, the Russian Occupation, and several near-extinctions in their history to rise to prominence once again. In addition to its hunting skills and beautiful appearance, it's the temperament that really makes the Vizsla stand out: the breed is gentle, loyal, affectionate, and friendly with family and strangers alike. They are even sometimes referred to as “Velcro dogs” because of their devotion to their owners._


----------

